# Sending Emails through Outlook



## Speedwell (14 Nov 2006)

Hi

When I go to send emails to my friends etc. I keep getting an undeliverable message back, saying "Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients. 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)"

Does anyone know how to change this in Outlook so that I can send my emails?

Thanks.


----------



## Dearg Doom (15 Nov 2006)

The message means that your mail server won't relay the message for you. This could be because you haven't suthenticated for SMTP. Edit your account configuration (Tools->E-mail Accounts) and make sure that the appropriate credentials are set for out going mail server - click the 'More Settings' button to see this.

If you are using and eircom.net mail account then you need to use eircom.net dial-up or broadband to send e-mail.


----------



## LiamC (15 Nov 2006)

Dearg Doom said:


> If you are using and eircom.net mail account then you need to use eircom.net dial-up or broadband to send e-mail.


 
Not quite true, you can have your POP3 (incoming) set for Eircom.Net & your SMTP (outgoing) set for your current Internet provider's mail server.


----------



## Dearg Doom (15 Nov 2006)

It's perfectly true, to send an e-mail via eircom.net you need to do so from an eircom.net IP address. You can of course send mail via other providers by meeting their authentication/authorization requirements, be that SMTP-Auth or having an IP address in the required range, etc.


----------



## LiamC (15 Nov 2006)

I was merely pointing out that if (like me) you have an eircom.net email identity you wish to keep, but do no longer use eircom.net for internet access, it is still possible to operate under this identity by using eircom's POP3 server & the SMTP of your current internet provider. Of course you will need to be authenticated on the SMTP server.


----------



## Speedwell (16 Nov 2006)

ok guys, a bit over my head  My broadband is with UTV Talk. My settings are as follows:

Incoming Mail Server (Pop3) pop.mail.yahoo.com


Outgoing mail server (SMTP) mail1.eircom.net

Should the eircom be changed?

Thanks.


----------



## LiamC (16 Nov 2006)

Right - the SMTP setting should be set to smtp.utvinternet.com [as per their FAQ page]


----------



## Speedwell (16 Nov 2006)

Hi LiamC

Thanks for that. I have changed my settings and did a test email. Everything ticked ok but I did not receive the test email? Any ideas?

Thanks 

V

PS Thanks Liam, emails just came through now.


----------



## purplealien (17 Nov 2006)

My outlook wont work for me anymore because it says it no longer supports free e mail addresses. I used it for my hotmail account. Really miss it.


----------



## LiamC (17 Nov 2006)

Interesting .... [broken link removed]

"MSN Hotmail no longer allows e-mail access by using Outlook Express for free e-mail accounts. If you want to use Outlook Express to gain access to your MSN Hotmail account, you must have a Hotmail Plus account. For information about how to upgrade your MSN Hotmail account, visit the following Microsoft Web site:" [broken link removed]


----------

